# Fiberglass GPS Holder



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys. Finally got around to finishing it. I have built a fiberglass GPS holder that goes where the aftermarket gauges go. It is my first fiberglass project, but it turned out fantastic. I only have a small issue with the screen hole, but I can put rubber molding on that to make it look better. What do you all think?


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Good idea! It looks good from what I can see.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice work. Need bigger pics though. I'd love to have a recessed power dock there.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I accidentally ran across 



. Pretty similar.


----------



## Alcorius (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah, pretty much the same idea. the bigger pics woudnt import correctly, so my bad. anyways, thanks for the input!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Alcorius said:


> Yeah, pretty much the same idea. the bigger pics woudnt import correctly, so my bad. anyways, thanks for the input!


Here you go - the full size originals would come out clearer.


----------



## smitty2919 (Jan 24, 2012)

Nice, I hope it doesn't attract more attention to robbera having your GPS starring them in the face.


----------

